# New from Airdrie AB



## ducdon (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi!;
I live in Airdrie. I've had some Machine Shop training and worked in the trade as a second career. Now retired and enjoy my home shop. Work mostly on custom motorcycle and automotive projects.
Cheers
Don


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome Don. I'm more on the fabrication side, but retired as well. It's a great hobby


----------



## ducdon (Jan 12, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome Don. I'm more on the fabrication side, but retired as well. It's a great hobby


I've been known to form and weld a bit too!


----------



## Tom O (Jan 12, 2019)

I joined the club last month retiring on the 23.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 13, 2019)

Welcome to our fine group


----------

